# For people who do not like their TT



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

go a long to awsome gti

there is a bloke who will rev the bollocks off your TT   

then ask you for Â£30 :?

still it is cheaper than joining TTOC :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Am I missing something here?

Did you go to a rolling road event, have your car run and then got surprised that to measure maximum power they have to try to extract maximum power?

Puzzled ? :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

And it costs less than Â£30 to join the TTOC :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Did you go to a rolling road event, have your car run and then got surprised that to measure maximum power they have to try to extract maximum power?
> 
> Puzzled ? :?


did i mention that i had it done :? :? No

practise what you preach :wink: .......read my post


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bloody typical labour party activists...........All you do is moan moan moan..............Chill  if could be worse you could support chatshow charlie


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It was a good day, I don't know who was more nervous me or the Awesome employee, they checked the tie-down over a dozen times before giving it some, sounded great!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Bloody typical labour party activists...........All you do is moan moan moan..............Chill  if could be worse you could support chatshow charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

genocidalduck.......... Make sure you pass number 10 tonight and say hello for me :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> go a long to awsome gti
> 
> there is a bloke who will rev the bollocks off your TT
> 
> ...


Was that your red TT next to mine outside? B******s, I had your application form for the TTOC all ready for signing


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

omen666 said:


> It was a good day, I don't know who was more nervous me or the Awesome employee, they checked the tie-down over a dozen times before giving it some, sounded great!


Agreed, incredible power and sound :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > go a long to awsome gti
> ...


It was parked next to one that needed washing :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


That was mine, black is very definately black at this time of year. Never mind, i'll keep the paperwork clean for the next meet :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing something here?
> ...


So now I'm really lost. I don't recall preaching about reading posts but ho hum?

So you're flaming people that had it done? Or rather you're not because of the smileys?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

omen666 said:


> It was a good day, I don't know who was more nervous me or the Awesome employee, they checked the tie-down over a dozen times before giving it some, sounded great!


So what were the results, please do tell :?:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Put them on the Events thread, 414bhp at the wheels. Awesome dont measure at the flywheel, but its been RR'd at 490bhp at the flywheel on another RR.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Ignore him, Paul. I'm trying to - mainly because he appears to be a complete wanker. :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Funny that......... a few people said that about you yesterday :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Why was yesterday gonna be any different? They've been saying it for years! :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> go a long to awsome gti
> 
> there is a bloke who will rev the bollocks off your TT
> 
> ...


Lost me :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> > go a long to awsome gti
> >
> > there is a bloke who will rev the bollocks off your TT
> >
> ...


Rocket Scientist :?........... never mind


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Interesting that a moderator has ignored a clear case of personal abuse :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Interesting that a moderator has ignored a clear case of personal abuse :roll:


Impossible to argue with the truth... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not quite the truth at all.

It should be "ALL moderators have ignored".....

I saw it but since it was on the last day of me being a moderator, frankly I couldn't be arsed! :-*


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Not quite the truth at all.
> 
> It should be "ALL moderators have ignored".....
> 
> I saw it but since it was on the last day of me being a moderator, frankly I couldn't be arsed! :-*


Your kidding aren't you? Why are you going to stop moderating and your not leaving the forum are you?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not kidding & not leaving. More info in HERE :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Put them on the Events thread, 414bhp at the wheels. Awesome dont measure at the flywheel, but its been RR'd at 490bhp at the flywheel on another RR.


Not bad my Young Apprentice (in a Star Wars stylie) Only another 63BHP to go & then you'll have a Beast :lol:

Did the building start vibrating when they had yours at full chat??


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I was stood about 10 yards behind it videoing and the floor was vibrating! 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> I was stood about 10 yards behind it videoing and the floor was vibrating! 8)


AmD would not let me that close  , but the coffee machine in their waiting room was making some strange noises & the alloy wheel stands shuddered a little. So love V8's.

Looking forward to hearing what the V10 in my expected S8 will sound like at full chat. By all reports it's even louder & more raw than the Audi V8's.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to hearing what the V10 in my expected S8 will sound like at full chat. By all reports it's even louder & more raw than the Audi V8's.


I'd be disappointed if it wasn't. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually I heard slightly different...

The S8 isn't MEANT to have an aggressive soundtrack. I doubt that will appeal to their target market, IMHO...


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> go a long to awsome gti
> 
> there is a bloke who will rev the bollocks off your TT
> 
> ...


????


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Actually I heard slightly different...
> 
> The S8 isn't MEANT to have an aggressive soundtrack. I doubt that will appeal to their target market, IMHO...


Possibly not more aggresive than mine in it's current tune, as i've got the full Milltek sports zorst including downpipes & cats, but judging by the soundtracks i've heard & video i've seen of the new S8, it sounds fairly aggresive to me.

Remember it's an S model, so meant to have the edge over more sedate 8's & with the worked Gallardo lump & a standard quad exit sports exhaust, i can't see how it can be anything but songful


----------

